

Ask HN: Android to iOS Development Tutorials? - Nemisis7654

Hi,<p>A little bit of background: I am an Android Developer who has written several applications for the Android platform. So, I know Android fairly well. I am currently learning iOS development from scratch. I have no prior knowledge of how iOS works or Objective-C or Cocoa.<p>A while ago, I stumbled upon this excellent write up: http://clayallsopp.posterous.com/building-an-android-app-from-scratch-or-this. It's a tutorial on how to create an Android application from the perspective of an iOS Developer. I read it back then, not really understanding anything the author said about iOS because I had no experience in iOS.<p>However, I am currently learning how to develop an iPhone app and now that I understand the jargon, I went back and re-read the tutorial. It's good, but I was wondering if anybody knew of a tutorial that was the reverse of this: i.e. building an iOS Application from the perspective of an Android developer. I've Googled, but have been unsuccessful in my attempts. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.<p>~Nemisis7654
======
Nemisis7654
A clickable link of the tutorial I linked to:
[http://clayallsopp.posterous.com/building-an-android-app-
fro...](http://clayallsopp.posterous.com/building-an-android-app-from-scratch-
or-this)

